# Hole shot



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

hp ? 
prop specs.

thats a lot of boat to hole shot in 18" of water.


----------



## Blaine klein (Oct 1, 2015)

anytide said:


> hp ?
> prop specs.
> 
> thats a lot of boat to hole shot in 18" of water.


It's a Suzuki D140 and i'm not sure of the prop specs. I'll look at it next time i get it. she was floating.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Blaine klein said:


> It's a Suzuki D140 and i'm not sure of the prop specs. I'll look at it next time i get it. she was floating.


My Shipoke 18 with 150 merc efi with 4 blade Trophy gets up quick, but 18" is shallow for a V bottom, don't know how long the lower unit and prop will last doing that....


----------

